# Easy way to carry the Reference Material



## chess5329 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys!...I don't know about you but, I compiled a lot of binders with solved problems per subject plus additional for the depth and, books that I don't know "How the heck I'm going to take to the exam room".

I was thinking to leave a few references but, then my conscience is telling me "What If..."

Any Ideas are welcome?

Good luck to all!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 6, 2011)

I know several of us used milk crates or banker's boxes, and that seems to be the crowd favorite. I managed to get everything to fit in 1, but others needed 2. Basically, something designed for the weight, but still had handles for those who could/wanted to carry them. A few others used rolling carts (some used both carts and crates), especially those who knew they had a longer walk from the car to the exam room. There's one member who even built his own rolling library that had multiple shelves and was fully enclosed so his books would be safe in case it rained. BTW, whatever you pick, be sure you have a lid or some way to protect your stuff from weather.


----------



## chess5329 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I know several of us used milk crates or banker's boxes, and that seems to be the crowd favorite. I managed to get everything to fit in 1, but others needed 2. Basically, something designed for the weight, but still had handles for those who could/wanted to carry them. A few others used rolling carts (some used both carts and crates), especially those who knew they had a longer walk from the car to the exam room. There's one member who even built his own rolling library that had multiple shelves and was fully enclosed so his books would be safe in case it rained. BTW, whatever you pick, be sure you have a lid or some way to protect your stuff from weather.



Thanks Dexman, the rolling cart sounds well, thinking on what you said regarding, how far will need to carry my stuff ( I'm not familiar with this location). Anyway I have 2 days to made my mind!

Good luck!


----------



## speedyox (Apr 6, 2011)

A rolling suitcase.

There were lots of people with crates or backpacks, but almost everyone who had more than ~8 references had a suitcase. I had folded big pieces of corrugated cardboard to convert my suitcase into a make-shift bookcase, but the proctors made us put all the books on the table and all the containers in the back of the room.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 6, 2011)

speedyox said:


> A rolling suitcase.
> There were lots of people with crates or backpacks, but almost everyone who had more than ~8 references had a suitcase. I had folded big pieces of corrugated cardboard to convert my suitcase into a make-shift bookcase, but the proctors made us put all the books on the table and all the containers in the back of the room.


lusone: I also used a rolling suitcase (largest one I had). At our testing site, we were allowed to put as many books on the table as we wanted and anything else could go in your desired "transport medium" on the floor next to you. So even if I didn't have something at quick reach on the table, it was just as easy to flip open my suitcase lid and grab whatever reference I needed. Plus I was able to keep my snack and bottled water in there as well. Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## willsee (Apr 6, 2011)

Get my wife to carry everything for me

I plan on just using rolling luggage.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

i used 2 plastic crates on a luggage dolly. served its purpose


----------



## mrt406 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got this bad boy at Office Depot for like $15, IIRC... Worked like a charm!


----------



## hountzmj (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm going to be using a rolling suitcase.

It neatly fits all of my materials, calculators, snacks, water and earplugs.


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2011)

I used three milkcrate type boxes (the itso boxes from Target) on a folding dolly. When I got to the exam, I set them up like bookshelves right next to me. I was able to put my most used books on the table, the probably used ones on the top shelves and my probably won't use, but can't handle the what-if books/binders on the bottom. It meant everything was organized and I didn't have a pile of books next to me. I know it sounds like a lot, but I was transportation and the HCM, Green Book and MUTCD take up most of a crate by themselves.


----------



## geno34 (Apr 6, 2011)

I will be using a cooler on wheels.


----------



## Happy (Apr 6, 2011)

I will be using a large plastic storage container (no wheels). It'll be heavy but I figure no pain no gain.


----------



## hombre (Apr 6, 2011)

supposed to be a picture of a mule there, oh well.


----------



## FF8256 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I'm going with the milk crate option... but I love the rolling cooler idea


----------



## avd (Apr 6, 2011)

When I took it in october 2010 most people, including myself used rolling suitcases. One used an "old lady" shopping cart, which looked very organized, and one or two people used milk crates and a hand cart. The first suitcase I took out of the attic was too small, I ended up using the biggest one I had.

If I had to take it again, I would use milk crates since I could have the pre organized instead of dumped into a suitcase.

When I took the EIT in '88 someone had a bookcase on casters. That was probably the best since you could practice with the books in the precise location as you would on the test, but I wouldn't do it.

Don't knock a pre-organized setup, a few seconds savings could mean the answer to a question or two.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 6, 2011)

I used a couple of milk crates (not the cheap remakes, the real thing) and a dolly. Worked great for me, and a few people asked to borrow the dolly to go get their banker boxes full of books.

A few others utilized rolling suitcases, standard size.

I think a folding suitcase cart and some milk crates would work well also &amp; not take up as much room.

HTH &amp; good luck to all those sitting on Friday.


----------



## kengineer (Apr 7, 2011)

I had a haul through a large parking lot and an entire convention center. I packed all of my books in 2 of those rolling crates from Staples/Office Depot. Then I bought a dolly that converts into a flat hand truck from walmart. I loaded the 2 crates onto the hand truck side by side. It made things a breeze. I was afraid that those cheap wheels on the rolling crates may break and I would be screwed having to try to carry all of those books. If you have a long walk to the exam room, these things are priceless. It's all about eliminating as much stress as possible and saving your energy for the test.


----------



## VAPSU (Apr 7, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is you may have to go up steps with your stuff. At the northern Virginia site there were about 3 or 4 steps to lug your stuff up to get into the building (apparently ADA wasn't around when that place was built). Not fun with two rolling suitcases!

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## DJsigma (Apr 7, 2011)

I went with a regular backpack, and a backpack with wheels. The testing site has a long walk plus an escalator ride, so anything too bulky wouldn't be a good idea.


----------

